# Road Hunting



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

With all the stories going around about road hunting and bad experiences, maybe we can discuss the ethics and legalities surrounding it. What are the laws on shooting from roads, and what can hunters do to not interfere with another persons hunt?


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Laws are here http://wildlife.utah.gov/guidebooks/2014_pdfs/2014_biggameapp.pdf


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

As far as not interfering, get as far away from others as possible. I can't really relate though.


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

I'm not a road hunter myself, but I think it's useful information. Thank you for that.


----------



## Shunter (Jul 23, 2014)

30-06-hunter said:


> Laws are here http://wildlife.utah.gov/guidebooks/2014_pdfs/2014_biggameapp.pdf


I don't see any laws in there about shooting from roads, etc.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I shoot from the double yellow.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

martymcfly73 said:


> I shoot from the double yellow.


That way you are not shooting across the highway, just half of it. :mrgreen:


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

martymcfly73 said:


> I shoot from the double yellow.


If I ever shoot from the double yellow chances are it will not be perpendicular to them.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Shunter said:


> I don't see any laws in there about shooting from roads, etc.


It used to be there, its in other regs.



> Utah Code § 76-10-508
> You may not discharge a dangerous weapon or
> firearm under any of the following circumstances:
> • From a vehicle
> ...


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Critter said:


> That way you are not shooting across the highway, just half of it. :mrgreen:


Or I can shoot either way. If the animal doesn't have UDOT road paint on it, it's too far back into the back country.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have to admit that if I am just meat hunting I will usually road hunt 80% of the time and never have had a problem bagging a small buck for the table.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> I shoot from the double yellow.


Dang fence sitter, choose a side already! Is this like the road between a spike only and an open bull and this way you get both areas?

I am only aware of one of these types of threads... The issue there appeared to be something applicable to any other type of hunting, but only more prevalent due to being in such an easily accessed place and due to blocking the road with his truck...:doh: ala Mossback. Two guys going after the same buck...seems awfully Bush league to come to an argument, but it happens. I would be completely embarrassed to death to have anyone I am associated with arguing or fighting over one, just take my deer, would be my response, I think. Equally ridiculous to shoot a deer and claim it that clearly has two bullet holes, need we really argue what the law is? Hopefully ethics rein here and the second shooter can graciously offer to help. 
What else is there to discuss? how to keep power steering and power brakes working while coasting down the road so silently? On your own with those ones. 
BTW check out all of our new emoticons! :washing::closed_2::clock::flypig::cheer2::deadhorse::focus::decision::faint::amen::der::tape2::angel::target::director::rapture::couch2::first::third::moony::grouphug::yo::canada:


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)




----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Road hunting can be very productive.... o-||


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

martymcfly73 said:


> Or I can shoot either way. If the animal doesn't have UDOT road paint on it, it's too far back into the back country.












:mrgreen:

-DallanC


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm curious just because the guidebook's actual rules have come up... What LEGALLY speaking is a highway?

Does a two-track dirt road count?


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

manysteps said:


> I'm curious just because the guidebook's actual rules have come up... What LEGALLY speaking is a highway?
> 
> Does a two-track dirt road count?


It all depends on it's location and who owns it!

Per page 50, 2014 Big Game Proc.
"Highway" means the entire width BETWEEN property lines of every way or place of any nature when any part of it is open to the use of the public as a matter of right for vehicular travel."

Edited: As I read it, any road/vehicle trail that is owned by the same entity (public or private) that owns the property on both sides doesn't count as a "highway", but any road/vehicle trail owned by a different entity than the property it's on is a "highway". In other words, if a county road goes through National Forest Service property, it's a highway, but if it's a NFS road it's not.

However, the intent of the law is a safety issue and it would be foolish to shoot from or across a well traveled road regardless of it's definition. Be safe!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Critter said:


> I have to admit that if I am just meat hunting I will usually road hunt 80% of the time and never have had a problem bagging a small buck for the table.


Liar. Every UWN poster hikes miles into the back country, never internet scouts or gets help from others, and only shoots animals they have been scouting since June.


----------

